# MMA fighter with the best stare down?



## Scout200 (Jan 6, 2011)

With the several intense stare  downs... who do you think has the best?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Scout200 said:


> With the several intense stare downs... who do you think has the best?


 
Me, when reffing.


----------



## Scout200 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Me, when reffing.



Ha ha, Awesome!  IMO the best staredown would go to Wandy! Also, BJ Penn. There's something  about his "I'm ready to go" stance that makes my hair stand.


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 27, 2011)

Wanderlei easily


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 27, 2011)

Empty Hands' avatar has the best stare down, but I can't vouch for the bird's MMA skills.


----------



## crushing (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't know who has the best, but this is one of my favorite stare downs.

[yt]ROz1KHDo1CU[/yt]


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 6, 2011)

That was hilarious!!! Didnt even look like that brutal of a punch LOL.

My vote go's to Kimbo Slice. His beard will pierce through your soul.


----------

